
The Luxe Quarantine Lives of Silicon Valley’s Elite - pseudolus
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2020/08/luxe-quarantine-lives-of-silicon-valley-elite
======
cafard
Is this censorious? Luxe is pretty much what Vanity Fair is all about.

